# I have to get rid of my 4 netherland dwarf rabbits -CLOSED



## Crisi1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

im going away to college in chicago, and i haveno one who is willing to take care of my bunnies. unfortunately thatmeans that i cant keep them. so im looking for someone who might beinterested in taking them in. a good home though. 3 of them are 3-4months old and the other one is about 7 months old. i feel horrible forthis but id rather not take them in to the humane society because whoknows who would be adopting them, id be worried theyd either not getadopted or that theyd get someone who wouldnt take good care of them.my email is[email protected]ifyour interested


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 23, 2006)

In advance of the inevitable question, 'Why onearth did you recently get that many bunnies from a pet storeif you were going away to college?', andmessagesabout responsibility (or lack thereof), let's just concentrate ontrying to find these poor little guys a home (a.k.a., help 'get rid ofthem') so they don't end up at a shelter or as snake food. 

RO Staff :X:?:shock:


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

i only had them because my friend found themoutside her house in a box, she tried to find a home for them so i waskeeping them until she could, but we havent had any luck here


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 23, 2006)

*Crisi1987 wrote:*


> i only had them because my friend found them outside herhouse in a box, she tried to find a home for them so i was keeping themuntil she could, but we havent had any luck here


That's not the story in your home thread. 

Crisi1987* wrote: *


> ... yea milo and otis are mine. their all mine and myboyfriends. we got milo and otis because brisco was so lonely and wasalways trying to snuggle and groom the other one copper, but she keptregecting him. so we went to the pet store and they were so cute wedidnt want to get one and seperate them because of how close theywere.


Crisi1987* wrote: *


> This is Brisco, he was too adorable not to get


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

no offense, but maybe you should have asked. those arent the same rabbits


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

ill explain what the deal is with it, i hadbought rabbits, well actually i got a rabbit as a present because mycat ran away and someone thought a rabbit would be a nice gift. afterthat my friends kept taking me to pet stores and they bought rabbitsfor me, i never expected them to do so, but they did. i take very goodcare of them and i love them. milo isnt even around anymore which isaid in a different thread. i have over 20 pets in my house right now,all of whom i either have to take to a dorm with me or have a friendtake care of them, which is nearly impossible considering they are allgoing to college out of state also. i cant keep 9 rabbits at once, itsway too much money, i have to pay a car bill, cell phone bill, dormcosts, food, schooling and other things. i didnt want to give up therabbits that i recieved as gifts because ive grown attached to them andi know i can take care of them. but i know that i cant take care of theother ones for much longer. i was just hoping that someone would beable to know where i could take them besides a humane society. i dontfeel that i should have to pay to take them to a humane society when ididnt purchase them to begin with. especially since i dont even havemoney left over for food for myself. as for getting rabbits before iwas going to college, i didnt know i was going to go to college until aweek ago. not that its any of your business in the first place but imonly 19 and i have to figure out how to get money for myself forclothes and food, i cant afford to take care of that many rabbits. icant even afford to feed myself for days to weeks at a time. yet imconstantly buying food and hay and bedding and everything else for therabbits who shouldnt be my responsibility in the first place. if icould find a home for them somehow that would be great.


----------



## alfie and angel (Mar 23, 2006)

Your friends, who thought a rabbit would be agood gift for somebody without enough money to feed herself - couldmaybe one of them help you out, no?I guess you won't be acceptinganimals as gifts again?Good luck finding homes for the bunnies


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

i know, i told them in the first place that ididnt need any more pets. i swear though, most of my friends never hadpets and they live out that experience through me. ive told them overand over again not to buy me any pets. im fine with the ones i got asgifts, but i just seriously cant take care of the ones that were leftat my friends house. my grandma was helping me take care of all theanimals because thats who i lived with.. her and my grandpa. but shedied a little while ago and my grandpa had a stroke not too long ago soive been taking care of him. i thought if anyone could help it would bemy dad who lives on farm land, but i talk to him maybe once a year andwhen i do he would just rather start arguements with me instead ofletting me say something to him. either way ive tried a lot with theserabbits but so far no one is willing to take them in. and im stuck, ijust dont know what to do. im getting really agrivated because i dontknow what is going to happen if i dont find a home for them.


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 23, 2006)

The whole story of how you acquired your rabbitsis on your home thread, but that's not the point (other than as awarning to others to THINK YEARS AHEAD before taking on the care ofpets. Their very lives are in your hands for 10 years ormore). 

Please post photos of the little guys (who cooincidentally are the sameage as your own four), what sex they are and any traits you can thinkof.

If anybody does respond to any other queries, you have to do a LOT ofresearch on who the people are, because people looking for feederrabbits (dwarfs are nice sizes for snake food) will promise good homesbut will provide anything but.

And PLEASE keep them separated if they're not already! They'remature enough to reproduce! 

(This thread is now all about finding homes, and not about being irresponsible).

RO Staff


----------



## bojay (Mar 23, 2006)

This is what you do. You get incontact with the WHRS (Wisconsin House Rabbit Society) immediately andbeg them to help you. That is a responsible action to take.

http://www.wisconsinhrs.org/


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

how do i even post pictures of them? myboyfriend is the one with the camera, i dont even live with him. wellill try to get pictures next time i see him. but im not good at tellingwhat sex they are, i tried from seeing how to on a website and my guessis that they are all boys except for the white one. their allseperated. im not even sure if they are dwarfs, the white one is prettybig, she/he is 3 times the size of the other ones. and the grey one isWAY smaller than the other ones. i dont know how to tell what they arethough. but ill try the house rabbit society. and no, i really dontbelieve that these ones are my responsibility considering i wasnt theone that purchased them. ive been trying to take care of them reallygood. i give them what they need. by the way, i guess on the ages ofthem because of how small they are, other than that i dont even knowhow old mine are so all the ages i wrote are just guesses.


----------



## alfie and angel (Mar 23, 2006)

Crisi1987, bojay has given you good advice.Regardless of whose responibility you feel the rabbits to be, you havea duty to act responsibly towards any living creature who has dependedupon you for care.I appreciate that you are now trying to find homesfor these animals and so getting in touch with the organisationsuggested by bojay would seem to be a productive first step.


----------



## dootsmom (Mar 23, 2006)

Crisi....YOU are responsible forthem!!! YOU went to the Pet Shop with your friends AND, YOUbrought the bunnies home with you!!! You picked themout!!! You were there!!! You had the option of saying, at themoment, "I cannot afford another one" and refuse it! Stopblaming others for a situation that YOU, YOURSELFcreated!! YOU are the one
that applied to the college in Chicago!!! Nobody there "stucktheir hand in a hat" and pulled out your name! You knew youwere going...maybe not to that one, but you knew you weregoing. I doubt that you are going to be allowed to keep 5rabbits in your dorm...what are you going to do with them?Or, because "they were presents" and you "didn't buy them", do youconsider them to be "not your responsibility" either?

So, do the right thing.....call the HRS...if they can't take them, they will have to go to a Humane Society.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

no actually im not responsible for the rabbitsthat were left at a house, im not talking about the ones my friends gotme from the petshop, how many times do i need to say this? im talkingabout different ones. and anyways my step sister took 2 of the bunniesto her house and shes taking care of them.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

also, you have no idea what happened with me andthat college. i did not apply to that college at all. they go alongwith my old highschool and picked out people who took classes forinterior design and photography and yes they did choose me, not out ofa hat, but yes they chose for me to go to that school. and yea, you cankeep 5 rabbits in the dormatory i already checked that


----------



## ~BYNDI~ (Mar 23, 2006)

Im sorry but i think people are a little overreacting here crisi1987 originally posted to find homes for her rabbitsso lets just keep it that way ok? im sure other people would like toread posts without people arguing


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks. and by the way im sorry for argueingwith everyone about this. its just that i dont know really how toexplain whats going on with it for everyone to understand. when i startexplaining it someone gets the wrong impression or thinks im sayingsomething im not and then brings that up.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm going to aska cousin in Winnipeg(who met and fell in love with Pipp) to take one or two. Iknow she'd love to have an otter (shewas quitetakenwith pics of Saffy's Felix last year), so Copper may bea good bet, but she might want two (to keep each other company), so ifOtis and Brisco are bonded, might work outbetter.It's going to depend on their sex,though.If they're both boys, they may not staybonded. 

sas


----------



## Bun~Bun (Mar 25, 2006)

Luckly Bunnies are not sold as snake food anymore in pet shops. It's illegal to feed Pet Rabbits to snakes and isconsidered Animal Cruelity. Too bad those type ofpeople still get away whith it.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 25, 2006)

*Bun~Bun wrote:*


> Luckly Bunnies are not sold as snake food any more in petshops. It's illegal to feed Pet Rabbits to snakes and is consideredAnimal Cruelity. Too bad those type of people stillget away whith it.


yeah exactly,but its certain kinds of people that you have to watchfor,just a few months ago i took in 4 baby bunnies,they were headed forsnake food grrrrr,a desperate friend found out about it and asked if icould take them,so i did.

you have to watch who you give your bunniesto these days.



cheryl


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 25, 2006)

Is Elmbrook Humane Society anywhere near you in Milwaukee?


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 26, 2006)

i dont think its anywhere near me. waukesha anddowntown milwaukee humane societies are though. i found owners for therabbits already though, my step sister and my cousin in minnesota aretaking them. NOT for snake food. i think thats horrible that people tryto feed their snakes rabbits. i would never give a rabbit to someonewho would use them as their pets dinner. i trust my step sister and mycousin. my cousin is a freshman in highschool so i know she wont leavefor anything and when she does she has a sister whos 3 years youngerthan her who would help take care of them. and my step sister justmoved into her own apartment with a friend and she just has a job, noschool so she has time to spend with them. they would never do anythingto hurt them. but im glad they helped me.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Mar 26, 2006)

Good!!
Your family is more trusting and a good place forthe Buns cause you can keep close contact whith. Hey, theyrespect you, they will most likely repect the animal youcherish.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 26, 2006)

yea, i learned my lesson with this, i wont takein any animals, ill just call MADACC, which is a domestic animal placewhere you can call them and theyll come pick up the animals and putthem on their website in case the owner is looking for them, and thenputting them up for adoption. i just didnt do that this time because irecently had a bad experience with them.. very long story. but thatinvolved one of my own animals. they said they would help withsomething like that plus ive seen them do it around my house before. atleast ill get to visit the bunnies! im so happy, i still have 2 of thebunnies cause my cousin and i cant meet eachother anywhere yet. butwere going to real soon.


----------



## BACI (Mar 26, 2006)

/images/emoticons/wink.gifI am glad things worked out for you and the buns.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 26, 2006)

that is so good to hear,at least that puts your mind at ease now ,great news for you and the bunnies 



cheryl


----------



## mskoala (Apr 6, 2006)

*Crisi1987 wrote:*


> yea, i learned my lesson with this, i wont take in anyanimals, ill just call MADACC, which is a domestic animal place whereyou can call them and theyll come pick up the animals and put them ontheir website in case the owner is looking for them, and then puttingthem up for adoption. i just didnt do that this time because i recentlyhad a bad experience with them.. very long story. but that involved oneof my own animals. they said they would help with something like thatplus ive seen them do it around my house before. at least ill get tovisit the bunnies! im so happy, i still have 2 of the bunnies cause mycousin and i cant meet eachother anywhere yet. but were going to realsoon.


first of all, the Elmbrook HS is near milwaukee as it is justoutside the city limits of Mil. Or at least Elmbrookis. So the HS is somewhere in there. the MADACCpeople aren't nearly as selective when finding potential owners forpets as the Humane Society is. Believe me, we got Grace atthe Mil. HS and there are alot of questions they ask. 

I'd really hate to see them go to MADACC. I'd definetly gothe route of the HS. Have you tried the WaukeshaHS? Or Elmbrook? Or one of the others in thearea? the Waukesha Website is hawspets.org, and the Elmbrookone is ebhs.org

please consider somewhere other then giving them to MADACC.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 6, 2006)

When I was trying to find a place for severalshelter rabbits who were in danger of euthansia I looked at a lot ofhumane society and rescue sites in Wi. The Edgebrook websitewas the most impressive as they name their mice and write descriptionsof them..also gerbils, rabbits, guinea pigs etc. I actually e-mailedthe woman who is in charge of small animals as I felt they reallyrespected small animals. I think their euthansia rateis lowbut before I took a rabbit anywhere I would check on that.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Apr 6, 2006)

i didnt say i was giving them to madacc, ialready explained that i found homes for them. which by the way theyare doing great in, my step sister set appointments for the 2 she hasto get neutored and spayed.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 6, 2006)

I thought that you had said that you found homesfor them with your family but I didn't re read the the whole thread.I'm glad that they have homes


----------



## Crisi1987 (Apr 6, 2006)

im glad 2, i helped a while ago set up a room atmy step sisters place thats just for the 2 rabbits she has, its prettynice. but since their going to get fixed soon she said she has tofigure out different times for them to run around in the room and stuffso they dont hurt eachother or anything. i like going over to visit, idont get to that much considering now were pretty far away.


----------

